# Sensei moves on



## Tomato (Aug 17, 2010)

So it was, that last Friday morning, after feeding Sensei the Mantidfly a fat bluebottle, I left his jar outside with the lid partly open. We were leaving for a weekend trip up to Maine to catch some scenery and eat some lobsters and there'd be no one to feed Sensei for at least 4 or 5 days (just got back today). To keep him captive without any food would just be cruel, and probably kill him. He was gone, of course, when I checked his jar this afternoon upon our return. I would have had to free him this week anyway, because I'll be flying out to Denver to visit my sister. I don't know of anyone other than myself who'd be willing to catch flies in little jars and feed them to a mantidfly! Nor was I willing to ship him over to any of you folks (even if someone would want him). Nothing against you guys, it's just that I figured he belongs here and he is, after all, a wild insect. Here's hoping he'll find a mate!

-Tomato


----------



## Ghostie (Aug 17, 2010)

Peace Sensei!

It's difficult to let go friendly bugs!


----------



## LauraMG (Aug 18, 2010)

Sounds like you did the right thing. Good luck to Sensei!


----------



## guapoalto049 (Aug 18, 2010)

He'll move on and form another sensei/apprentice relationship


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 18, 2010)

I will miss him!


----------



## Jesskb (Aug 18, 2010)

It was great reading about him! I wish him luck in finding a lady out there.


----------

